# For all girls and boys



## claaariii

¡Hola todos!

la dedicatoria al principio de un libro:

_For all girls and boys who still long for adventure and love to read. _

mi intento:

*Para todas las niñas y niños que todavía anhelan la aventura y a quienes les encanta leer.*

No me convence...podría ser ambiguo, que es para TODAS las niñas, y también es para los niños (pero solo para los niños a quienes les encanta leer)....aunque en inglés es lo mismo, así que eso mucho no me preocupa...creo que sería obvio que es para todos.

Pero...algo igual me suena extraño...

¿Alguna opinión?

¡Gracias!


----------



## gengo

I understand your question, but I'm pretty sure that Spanish allows you to say just "para todos los niños," without specifying the gender.  However, if you want to be very specific, you could say "todos los niños y todas las niñas."


----------



## Elixabete

You could say " para todos los niños..."  but nowadays it's probably advisable to say  " para todos los niños y niñas " ( although I'm afraid I'm notorious for considering it imbecilic). Anyway you have to fix the last part: 
Para todos los niños y niñas que todavía anhelan aventuras y les gusta leer.


----------



## Rodal

Todos los niños es la forma correcta y neutral de referirse a niños y niñas. Lo mismo en inglés (children). 

If the author had the intention to include all girls and then had a change of heart and included all the boys, the way it's written denotes prejudice. If there is no prejudice intendended here then the original text should say to all children (gender neutral) ~ para todo los niños (sin género).


----------



## claaariii

gengo said:


> I'm pretty sure that Spanish allows you to say just "para todos los niños," without specifying the gender.





Elixabete said:


> You could say " para todos los niños..."  but nowadays it's probably advisable to say  " para todos los niños y niñas "



Yeah...I personally refer to a large group of kids (both boys as girls) as niños (or actually "chicos"...¡Vamos, chicos!) and it obviously includes the girls as well and no one is offended...but nowadays, actually seeing it written down I can think of a few people in my everyday life that would instantly be offended and feel left out if it didn't say "niñas"...Said people would probably say niñ@s, but that's definitely not an option here.



Elixabete said:


> Anyway you have to fix the last part:
> Para todos los niños y niñas que todavía anhelan aventuras y les gusta leer.



It sounds awkward to me either way.... is "Para todos los niños que les gusta leer" correct? (and _encanta_ isn't wrong...is it?)



Rodal said:


> Todos los niños es la forma correcta y neutral de referirse a niños y niñas. Lo mismo en inglés (children).
> 
> If the author had the intention to include all girls and then had a change of heart and included all the boys, the way it's written denotes prejudice. If there is no prejudice intendended here then the original text should say to all children (gender neutral) ~ para todo los niños (sin género).


 
I think he was being inclusive and just being a gentleman by putting girls first. I know niños is the technical equivalent to children, but again....not so much today.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Elixabete

It sounds awkward to me either way.... is "Para todos los niños que les gusta leer" correct? (and _encanta_ isn't wrong...is it?)


 [/QUOTE]
 " Para todos los niños que anhelan aventuras y a quienes les encanta leer"  is wrong.    You could say " para todos los niños que anhelan aventuras y a los que les gusta leer" but it's unecessarily complex,  both characteristics describe " all children" so you just have to say " para todos los niños que anhelan aventuras y les encanta leer" ( "encanta" is fine)

Just a question,  what's the age of the ki8ds that are supposed to enjoy this book? Because if it was written with older children/ young teens in mind the author might be using " boys and girls" to avoid "children" ( probably that's why he/ she says " *still* long for adventure"). If that's the case " niños y niñas" would be wrong, in Spain we would use " "chavales" o " jovencitos" or " chicos y chicas".


----------



## Rodal

claaariii said:


> I think he was being inclusive and just being a gentleman by putting girls first. I know niños is the technical equivalent to children, but again....not so much today.


[/QUOTE]

Being a gentleman in today's standards can also be offensive if you imply one gender should go first; females today don't like preferential treatment where it implies a weaker gender;  a female in Seattle will throw a fit if you open a door for them (why should you open a door for me when I can do it myself?) however this was the gentleman thing to do. "Why should we we go first if we are not any different from men!". That said, all genders being equal, the gender neutral noun is the gentleman way to go. If it needs to be explained, then so be it; you can educate the people who don't know, however most people understand it like this, this is not a trend nor an insult to anyone. Niños y niñas son niños. ¿Existe caballerosidad en colocar las niñas antes que los niños en una frase? ~No, jamás me lo hubiera imaginado, que esto pudiera ser tomado como un acto de caballerosidad o insulto, sin embargo sí se trata de caballerosidad en el uso de la enguaje española, entonces hay que ceñirse a las reglas de ortografía y decir niños en lugar de niñas y niños.

En términos generales en la actualidad, cuando dices niños (niñas) y pones niñas en paréntesis, entonces estás aclarando que el género es neutro en niños e incluyes a las niñas.  Cuando dices niñas y niños estás haciendo una corrección de algo que empezó con un grupo de niñas y ahora incluyes a los niños también. 

Para evitar estas ambiguedades ¿por qué no usar entonces el sustantivo neutro niños y le aclaras a las personas que no lo saben?.

If the Spanish language is not broken, why fix it?


----------



## claaariii

Elixabete said:


> Just a question,  what's the age of the kids that are supposed to enjoy this book? Because if it was written with older children/ young teens in mind the author might be using " boys and girls" to avoid "children". If that's the case " niños y niñas" would be wrong, in Spain we would use " "chavales" o " jovencitos" or " chicos y chicas".



Ahhh!! Very good point. Thank you for bringing that up. I'll ask the author more specifically as to his intention, but I know the target audience is 9-12; author markets the book to preteens.

Would they no longer be niños? I personally like "chicos" because that's the normal in Argentina, but:

1. It sounds much more informal to me, and don't know how it would sound in other countries (definitely wouldn't use "chavales" here, for example.)
2. Would "chicos" alone not work like "niños" as far as including girls as well? (We've read several books that start with a short "carta para los chicos" from the author...



Rodal said:


> Being a gentleman in today's standards...
> 
> If the Spanish language is not broken, why fix it?



(Very good) point taken! Thanks. I was mostly expressing what I thought the author was thinking...not necessarily my own views. I'm leaning towards "niños" (assuming that wouldn't offend/exclude 12 year olds) and directing anyone who is offended to this page:
Los ciudadanos y las ciudadanas, los niños y las niñas | Real Academia Española
Which I just found thanks to your input! 
(Or I could just include it as a footnote in the book )
I'll ask the author why he didn't use children.



From the author:
_Yes. There is a big reason—to me anyway_

Doesn't specify what the reason is, but it doesn't matter...if I want to maintain the original English, I would have to back to my first translation:

Para todas las niñas y niños...



Elixabete said:


> " Para todos los niños que anhelan aventuras y a quienes les encanta leer"  is wrong.    You could say " para todos los niños que anhelan aventuras y a los que les gusta leer" but it's unecessarily complex,  both characteristics describe " all children" so you just have to say " para todos los niños que anhelan aventuras y les encanta leer".



Thanks for this, Elixabete!


----------



## Rodal

claaariii said:


> From the author:
> 
> _Yes. There is a big reason—to me anyway_
> 
> Doesn't specify what the reason is, but it doesn't matter...if I want to maintain the original English, I would have to back to my first translation:



If she feels there is a good reason and yet doesn't explain the reason it must not be important to general public, therefore you are OK to translate niños as gender neutral.

If she refuses to explain the reason and yet insists on this translation then you should explain that this unconventional way of expressing gender is absurd in Spanish and may not convey the same meaning she has intended for it. If she feels strongly about this then she should share the reason behind it so that as an interpreter you can find the best way to convey the intended meaning of her original message.  A_ diferencia del inglés niños puede ser children como puede ser boys, entonces al leer esta traducción en español también puede significar "for all girls and children".  Para evitar esta interpretación tendrás que decir, para todas las chicas y chicos.

Se está cometiendo una excepción a una regla importante de economía en la traducción de un texto, ¿por qué no se puede conocer la razón de esta desviación en la norma de escritura española cuando se está recurriendo a un traductor que tiene como trabajo principal traducir el significado preciso del mensaje?_


----------



## claaariii

Rodal said:


> If she feels there is a good reason and yet doesn't explain the reason it must not be important to general public, therefore you are OK to translate niños as gender neutral.
> 
> If she refuses to explain the reason and yet insists on this translation then you should explain that this unconventional way of expressing gender is absurd in Spanish and may not convey the same meaning she has intended for it. If she feels strongly about this then she should share the reason behind it so that as an interpreter you can find the best way to convey the intended meaning of her original message.  A_ diferencia del inglés niños puede ser children como puede ser boys, entonces al leer esta traducción en español también puede significar "for all girls and children".  Para evitar esta interpretación tendrás que decir, para todas las chicas y chicos.
> 
> Se está cometiendo una excepción a una regla importante de economía en la traducción de un texto, ¿por qué no se puede conocer la razón de esta desviación en la norma de escritura española cuando se está recurriendo a un traductor que tiene como trabajo principal traducir el significado preciso del mensaje?_



I get your point and think it's valid, but I honestly don't think any 11 year old boy or girl would read that and interpret it as "all girls and children"...they'd just think, "oh cool, it's dedicated to me!" and start reading the story, in my opinion.

I also don't think "niñas y niños" is always wrong, though. How would you, for example, that there are free basketball classes at the gym on Saturdays, for both girls and boys (or boys and girls)? Can't think of any other way other than "niñas y niños"... Would the RAE's:

_La mención explícita del femenino solo se justifica cuando la oposición de sexos es relevante en el contexto_

make that acceptable in that case? "Clases de basquet para niños" could very well lead someone to believe it's just for boys.  I think "niñas y niños" could be applied here as well, given whatever the author's reason is...

I don't know if it has anything to do with the reasons, but for what it's worth, it's a novel about pirates/shipwreck/villains/rescue etc. (with no "princesses")...maybe themes generally seen as "for boys" and he wanted to make the point that it's for girls too....and certainly, my little girl enjoyed the story _just as much_ as her brothers.


----------



## gengo

claaariii said:


> I don't know if it has anything to do with the reasons, but for what it's worth, it's a novel about pirates/shipwreck/villains/rescue etc. (with no "princesses")...maybe themes generally seen as "for boys" and he wanted to make the point that it's for girls too.



That very well could be the author's "big reason," and it leads to my hunch.

First, we have to recognize that "boys and girls" is a set phrase in English, and equates to niños in Spanish.  The word "children" has a slightly higher register.  For example, the host of a TV show for kids would start out by saying "Hi, there, boys and girls!," and would almost never replace that with "children."  In such a setting, the Spanish would be "¡Hola, niños!," and there would be no need for the word niñas.

So, if it were the standard phrase, I think niños would absolutely be the best translation.  However, when you asked the author about his word choice, I _think_ he meant that he had a big reason for the word order.  That is, I'm guessing he wanted to emphasize that girls will enjoy the story, too, because its themes are traditionally more appreciated by boys.  And that's why he said "girls and boys" rather than the set phrase "boys and girls."


----------



## claaariii

gengo said:


> So, if it were the standard phrase, I think niños would absolutely be the best translation.  However, when you asked the author about his word choice, I _think_ he meant that he had a big reason for the word order.  That is, I'm guessing he wanted to emphasize that girls will enjoy the story, too, because its themes are traditionally more appreciated by boys.  And that's why he said "girls and boys" rather than the set phrase "boys and girls."



I actually did ask "Is there a reason you used girls and boys (and in that order) instead of children?", ha...So, thinking about it in context, yes, it does make sense. Thanks for your input, gengo!


----------



## Amapolas

Elixabete said:


> You could say " para todos los niños..." but nowadays it's probably advisable to say " para todos los niños y niñas " ( although I'm afraid I'm notorious for considering it imbecilic).


¡Ja! Bienvenida al club. Que ya estemos llevando esto de "todos y todas" al tema de la infancia me resulta absurdo. Pero parece que tenemos que convivir con estas cosas. 
Podría también ser l@s niñ@s, o lxs niñxs, que parecen ser las nuevas ortografías. Ya veo que la RAE las tendrá que incorporar en unos años. 

Como sea, creo que dada la respuesta de la autora, me inclino por la corazonada de Gengo.


----------



## Rodal

claaariii said:


> _La mención explícita del femenino solo se justifica cuando la oposición de sexos es relevante en el contexto_
> .



Siguiendo este razonamiento si hablamos de baloncesto, por ejemplo, donde la respuesta es mayor dentro del género masculino entonces la frase debiera decir boys and girls tomando en cuenta que el grupo mayoritario es masculino. Decir girls and boys está suponiendo que el grupo mayoritario es femenino lo cual no es cierto. Lo mismo sucedería con las historias de piratas que abarcaría tradicionalmente la atención de los chicos en su mayoría. Decir girls and boys entonces supone una representación opuesta a la realidad que quizás tenga como finalidad causar un efecto psicológico favorable hacia las niñas en circunstancias donde el interés mayoritario existe entre los chicos. Por eso te pregunto cuál es la razón de rigor para cambiar el orden de los géneros en circunstancias que no hace falta; y si fuera necesario hacerlo, ¿por qué no ser claro desde un principio para contar con la traducción más adecuada según el contexto del mensaje original? Si no se entiende la intención del autor porque se pierde el mensaje en la traducción entonces ¿para qué complicarse la vida en traducir algo literalmente? sino tendrá mayor importancia en la práctica cuando el mensaje está mas que claro que no existe género que valga en ciertas actividades académicas. Me parece un detalle de mal gusto del autor hacer una distinción de género para alentar a las chicas dejando de lado a los chicos que según la autora ya no necesitan recibir el mismo impulso. Todo esto me parece una acción correctiva de algo que percibe la autora como cierto pero que no quiere explicar. Si se trata de ser correctos en el lenguaje entonces debemos traducirlo tal como está pero sin confusiones de nomenclatura, si se trata de un lenguaje correctivo para impulsar a las chicas en actividades tradicionales para chicos, entonces ¿por qué no decirlo con todas sus palabras?. Es una actividad tradicional para chicos en donde también participan las chicas o es una actividad tradicional para chicas donde también están invitados los chicos.  ¿De qué otro modo se puede interpretar esto? Solo quiero que entiendas que existe una diferencia en el modo que se traduce una frase y a mi parecer la autora no quiere dar más información porque no quiere causar revuelos o simplemente no le da la gana.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

If the author said "there is a big reason", it means to me that there are at least one girl and  one boy on his mind that represent all the kids who are going to read the book.

_"Para todas esas niñas y niños que desean aventuras y aman la lectura"._


----------



## claaariii

MiguelitOOO said:


> _"Para todas esas niñas y niños que desean aventuras y aman la lectura"._



But "todas esas" would be "all those", and to me, it makes it sound like there's LOTS of them, and, although I'm not saying there's not, I think the "still" (not included in your translation), also has a subtle and important significance...

I personally took it to mean something along the lines of "in this day where so many kids prefer to simply and mindlessly watch TV or play video games, i dedicate this to all the girls and boys who STILL long for adventure, like kids in my generation and the ones before longed for adventure..." (many kids prefer TV, there used to be many more who desired adventure, but there are still those who desire adventure, and this book is for them.)


----------



## gengo

How about this?

Para todos los jóvenes, tanto niños/chicos como niñas/chicas, que...

And I agree with Claaariii's interpretation of the meaning.  It's not for any specific kids; it's for all of them who meet the two criteria.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

"still long" works well in english. In spanish has the meaning of "not yet tired". Por eso no lo incluí. No todo puede ser traducido, o mejor dicho, no siempre es conveniente traducir todo.


----------



## claaariii

gengo said:


> And I agree with Claaariii's interpretation of the meaning.  It's not for any specific kids; it's for all of them who meet the two criteria.



Yup, and author (who's male, by the way...I don't know why some started talking "she") just confirmed my interpretation, as well as the "pirates/boys" reasoning.



MiguelitOOO said:


> "still long" works well in english. In spanish has the meaning of "not yet tired". Por eso no lo incluí. No todo puede ser traducido, o mejor dicho, no siempre es conveniente traducir todo.


Pero de alguna manera me parece importante incluirlo. Me imagino, por ejemplo, un maestro preguntando a una clase llena de niños con sus smartphones, _¿Hay alguien aquí que *todavía/aún* le guste salir a andar en bicicleta? _y no me suena incorrecto.




Rodal said:


> Siguiendo este razonamiento si hablamos de baloncesto, por ejemplo, donde la respuesta es mayor dentro del género masculino...



Bueno, pero si usamos un ejemplo de algo más neutro...natación, digamos: si hay un poster que anuncia clases de voley para niñas, y clases de natación para niños y niñas, ¿como lo manejarías? Diciendo solamente "niños" después de decir "clases para niñas" anteriormente, muy probablemente lleve a pensar que es solamente para varones, así que habría que usar niños y niñas, o niñas y niños, ¿y como elejís cual nombrar primero en caso de que sea una actividad neutra?

I get what you're saying...but I don't think listing girls first in this context _excludes _the boys...just points out that there's very possibly just as many girls out there (or more, for all we know) who would enjoy this as much as the boys.


----------



## jilar

Con todos los respetos, madre mía qué cacao estáis montando.

A mi juicio quien escribe eso simplemente está haciéndolo en lenguaje inclusivo -incluir ambos géneros- y, además, simplemente altera el orden típico o más usual -girls and boys frente a boys and girls- porque así es libre de hacerlo. O sea, porque le da la gana.

En fin, que el libro va dirigido a [todas las niñas y niños] que les gusta...

[...] = A toda criatura en su niñez. 
Sean varones, féminas, ... o como cada cual se sienta.



claaariii said:


> *Para todas las niñas y niños que todavía anhelan la aventura y a quienes les encanta leer.*
> 
> No me convence...podría ser ambiguo, que es para TODAS las niñas, y también es para los niños (pero solo para los niños a quienes les encanta leer)....aunque en inglés es lo mismo, así que eso mucho no me preocupa...creo que sería obvio que es para todos.



Hablamos todos los días con expresiones que pueden ser ambiguas, pero hay una cosa que se llama sentido común. Como tú dices, parece obvio que incluye a todos por igual.
¿Qué sentido tendría englobar, por un lado, a todas las niñas, sin excluir a ninguna, y por otro, a todos los niños que anhelan...y sólo esos?

Y si así fuera el caso, al menos en español hay ciertos recursos, como por ejemplo:
Para todas las niñas, y para todos los niños que anhelan...

Nota la coma y el añadir PARA cuando cita a esos niños concretos.

Pero, ya digo, sería de lo más absurdo hacer esa división. 
El sentido común nos dice que está incluyendo, de esa forma tan personal de hacerlo, a todas las personas en su niñez. Niños (como neutro), niños y niñas o niñas y niños (usando lenguaje inclusivo)

La navaja de Occam.


----------



## claaariii

jilar said:


> Hablamos todos los días con expresiones que pueden ser ambiguas, pero hay una cosa que se llama sentido común. Como tú dices, parece obvio que incluye a todos por igual.
> ¿Qué sentido tendría englobar, por un lado, a todas las niñas, sin excluir a ninguna, y por otro, a todos los niños que anhelan...y sólo esos?
> 
> La navaja de Occam.



Jaja 

Muy cierto, fue innecesario "preocuparme" por esa parte.

En resumen, entonces, la dedicatoria:

_Para todas las niñas y niños que todavía anhelan la aventura y les encanta leer.
_
está bien y mantiene el estilo e intención del autor...¿sí?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Why not "las aventuras"?, There is only a very short story inside the book?
Just kidding...


----------



## jilar

Yo lo veo perfecto ahora.

Ya te digo, quien no lo entienda, será que perdió el sentido común. Y quien no lo quiera entender, ya tiene un problema mayor. 

Dicho esto, a ver si ahora también vas a tener que aclarar y explicar que no es más que una dedicatoria del mismo. A ver si alguien con 40 tacos no va a poder leer el libro.


----------



## claaariii

Quise decir "encanta" en vez de "gusta", ahí lo edité.



jilar said:


> Ya te digo, quien no lo entienda, será que perdió el sentido común. Y quien no lo quiera entender, ya tiene un problema mayor.
> 
> Dicho esto, a ver su ahora también vas a tener que aclarar y explicar que no es más que una presentación del mismo. A ver si alguien con 40 tacos no va a poder leer el libro.



Jaja, se lo di a un par de NIÑAS la semana pasada para que lo lean y me den su opinión...lo leyeron también las mamás, y una me contó que hasta lloró en una parte (ella, la madre)...Menos mal que todavía no había traducido la dedicatoria, a ver si se ofendía al leer la primera página, se sentía excluida y se perdía semejante aventura


----------



## Amapolas

claaariii said:


> _Para todas las niñas y niños que todavía anhelan la aventura y les encanta leer._


Yo pondría a los niños primero, así podés usar "todos" para toda la frase en lugar de "todas". Me parece que queda mejor.


----------



## claaariii

Amapolas said:


> Yo pondría a los niños primero, así podés usar "todos" para toda la frase en lugar de "todas". Me parece que queda mejor.



Sonar mejor sí, porque es lo más común, pero está el tema de que el autor tiene un "big reason" por nombrar a las niñas primero...


----------



## franzjekill

gengo said:


> Para todos los jóvenes, tanto niños/chicos como niñas/chicas, que.


Para todos los jóvenes y jóvenas... Se me ocurrió como chiste, pero veo que una ministra de Educación de la provincia de Santa Cruz, en Argentina, zampó esta belleza en su discurso de aceptación del cargo, año 2017... Tiempo al tiempo...


----------



## claaariii

franzjekill said:


> Para todos los jóvenes y jóvenas... Se me ocurrió como chiste, pero veo que una ministra de Educación de la provincia de Santa Cruz, en Argentina, zampó esta belleza en su discurso de aceptación del cargo, año 2017... Tiempo al tiempo...


¡Jajaja!  ¡Ya es demasiado! Hay tantas otras cosas de las que se podrían estar preocupando...

También podría decir "para el conjunto de niñas y niños" o "para la totalidad de..." para evitar comenzar con "todas las", pero me parece innecesario. Creo que es solo que estamos acostumbrados a "todo lo..."

_Fuimos a la granja y vimos todas las vacas y caballos.
Fuimos a la granja y vimos todos los caballos y vacas.
_
Me suenan exactamente igual de bien las dos, así que no debería haber problema con "Todas las niñas y niños".


----------



## Rodal

Amapolas said:


> Yo pondría a los niños primero, así podés usar "todos" para toda la frase en lugar de "todas". Me parece que queda mejor.



Estoy de acuerdo con Amapolas, lo correcto sería poner niños primero ya que es la palabra neutra para ambos sexos y luego niñas para aclarar a quien no entienda la regla. Creo que así es como lo he visto usar en la actualidad pero no a todas las niñas y niños que me parece espantoso. No fuera espantos si dijéramos chicas y chicos pero niñas y niños suena mal por ser niños el neutro de ambos sexos que ha sido relegado al final de una oración. Lo siento chaarii, pero sigo creyendo que se oye mal y tu impresión inicial de querer consultarlo al foro también me demuestra que dentro del fondo de tu corazón también lo ves así.


----------



## claaariii

Rodal said:


> ...y tu impresión inicial de querer consultarlo al foro también me demuestra que dentro del fondo de tu corazón también lo ves así.



Ja, es verdad que lo dude  Pero fue antes de darme cuenta que para el autor era importante nombrar a las niñas primero. También hay 2 millones de resultados en Google para "todas las niñas y niños" (contra 12 millones al revés, está bien...pero no es poco 2 millones...)

También vuelve un poco a lo de sentido común...¿Tendrías alguna duda al traducir lo siguiente?:

_Todas las niñas y niños están invitados a una clase gratuita de tenis.
_
¿Tendrías que pensar si se estarán refiriendo a _All girls and children _o _All girls and boys_?

Es verdad que el hecho de que "niños" sea tanto "boys" como "children" lo complica, pero me parece que el contexto se ocupa de aclararlo sin problema.


----------



## Rodal

claaariii said:


> Ja, es verdad que lo dude  Pero fue antes de darme cuenta que para el autor era importante nombrar a las niñas primero. También hay 2 millones de resultados en Google para "todas las niñas y niños" (contra 12 millones al revés, está bien...pero no es poco 2 millones...)
> 
> También vuelve un poco a lo de sentido común...¿Tendrías alguna duda al traducir lo siguiente?: _Todas las niñas y niños están invitados a una clase gratuita de tenis._



_Sigue siendo raro independiente de la actividad. No sería raro si fuera chicas y chicos ya que son palabras más exclusivas para el género masculino y femenino. El problema está en que niños es la palabra sin género, que si escoges usarla entonces suena mejor ponerla primero, tal como lo dice Amapolas. El Español tiene mucha fonética y si no haces caso de ella, suena raro. No te guíes por las respuestas de Google, por algo existe la RAE y este foro, por algo consultas en él. Tus dudas están bien fundadas y no creo que solo buscaras respaldo de unos pocos foreros que pensaban como tú. Creo que la clave está en pensar de modo universal sin biases. No sé para tí, pero para mí la estética en el lenguaje es importante.  

_


claaariii said:


> ¿Tendrías que pensar si se estarán refiriendo a _All girls and children _o _All girls and boys_?


 Para todas las niñas y niños me suena raro. No suena natural de alguien conocedor de la lengua. Sí me daría mucho que pensar. .


----------



## Amapolas

claaariii said:


> Sonar mejor sí, porque es lo más común, pero está el tema de que el autor tiene un "big reason" por nombrar a las niñas primero...


Me había olvidado ya de que la "big reason" incluía también el orden. Bueno, siendo así... supongo que el castellano es suficientemente flexible como para admitir diversas variaciones.


----------



## Elcanario

¿Y porqué no usar unas simples comas y asunto arreglado?
"Para todos los que, niñas y niños, aún anhelan..."
Un saludo


----------



## MiguelitOOO

En México, durante el mandato del ex presidente Fox (2000-2006) el gobierno uso la frase "mexicanas y mexicanos"/"ciudadanas y ciudadanos" en todos los discursos oficiales. Así, que, al menos a mí, me acostumbraron a ver este tipo de orden (no soy muy rebelde).

"Niñas y niños" (niñas primero) me suena normal por la razón que mencioné.


----------



## claaariii

Sea cual sea la frase, el autor pidió que vaya con mayúsculas:

Para Todas las Niñas y Niños que Todavía Anhelan la Aventura y Les Encanta Leer

siendo que en español ni en los títulos se escriben todas las palabras con mayúsculas...como que quedaría un poquitito mal, ¿no?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

claaariii said:


> ...el autor pidió que vaya con mayúsculas.



Ese sí es un gran desacierto. Pero, como dice el dicho: "Donde manda capitán..."
No queda nada más que decir cuando surge el autoritarismo.


----------



## claaariii

MiguelitOOO said:


> Ese sí es un gran desacierto. Pero, como dice el dicho: "Donde manda capitán..."
> No queda nada más que decir cuando surge el autoritarismo.


Pero tengo la posibilidad de explicarle cómo funciona el español....que así como se usan guiones en vez de comillas para el diálogo, las mayúsculas también son diferentes...

En el caso de "niñas y niños", ya dijo que tiene sus motivos, por eso quiero darle más prioridad que seguir las reglas.

Pero en el caso de las mayúsculas, me parece que llamaría mucho más la atención como estando incorrecto, más allá de los motivos que pueda tener (de ponerlo al estilo "título" en inglés...)


----------



## MiguelitOOO

La única solución sería usar letras en modo versales/versalitas, con mayúsculas en la primera letra de cada palabra.
Prueba a hacerlo en Microsoft Word.

Ejemplo (la fuente puede ser cualquiera, en este caso es "Calibri", puesta con apariencia de versales):





↑ Hacerle click ↑


----------



## claaariii

MiguelitOOO said:


> La única solución sería usar letras en modo versales/versalitas, con mayúsculas en la primera letra de cada palabra.
> Prueba a hacerlo en Microsoft Word.
> 
> Ejemplo (la fuente puede ser cualquiera, en este caso es "Calibri", puesta con apariencia de versales):
> 
> View attachment 25571
> ↑ Hacerle click ↑



 ¡Acabo de aprender que eso es lo que son "small caps"! (y que se llaman versalitas). Por alguna razón nunca lo había pensado ni necesitado, pero no puedo creer que no lo sabía...Busqué y encontré cómo hacerlo en Word antes de ver que habías agregado el ejemplo....pero igual, de todos modos, casi me hace doler los ojos leerlo así, en lugar de:

Para todas las niñas y niños que todavía anhelan la aventura y les encanta leer.

Si no hubiera pedidos del autor, sería esta última la "mejor" forma de escribirlo, ¿no?


----------



## Amapolas

Muchos escritores deciden usar sus propias reglas gramaticales, y es su prerrogativa. Juan Ramón Jiménez, por ejemplo, tenía su propia ortografía. Recuerdo haber leído una novela de Saramago donde no había un solo signo de puntuación. Nada. Y, por supuesto, tampoco mayúsculas. Era un esfuerzo leerlo. Y así estaba traducido al español, para respetar una decisión artística del autor.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Muy cierto lo que dice Amapolas. - Puedes probar con varias fuentes. Para un público infantil no quedaría mal la fuente "segoe print" en versales. Por supuesto, solamente para la dedicatoria.


----------



## claaariii

After explaining to the author that using "title case" in Spanish might look a little odd, because titles aren't cased in Spanish (  ), he said "Do it the Spanish way. Thanks!"

Así que, aparentemente, los motivos para escribirlo así con mayúsculas no eran tan importantes como el de incluir niñas primero...


----------

